# international 460 utility steering



## 7shawn (Jan 24, 2012)

I would like to find a steering cylinder parts for a 1958 international 460 utility. My tractor had it taken off before I got my tractor and would like to replace it. I am not sure where to get one or where to look for one. If anyone has an idea, please let me know.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Your cheapest bet is look at a tractor salvage yard. There are many online that you can call and have it shipped. I use www.tractorpartsasap.com because they have a yard close to me. There are others, you can probably find them by doing a google search. Anything that you'd get from a dealer is going to be prohibitively expensive (if its even available anymore).


----------

